# First FET - Questions Part 2



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi All

Welcome to your new home 

Myra x


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Book making!


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Marking not making!!!!!!!!


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

me too = hello everyone  lots of luck this week xx


----------



## Fairy Fi (Nov 2, 2008)

Oooooooh let's get cosy in our new home  Did you know it's the place where bfps are waiting  That calls for some dancing animals!  
  

Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Positive post for starting the new thread - Officially PUPO with one beautiful expanding blasto!   

Please, please, please stick around little one!      

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey Girls
Congrsts MDD on pupo xx
Ozzycat how are you doing hun?
Yogabunny hope you are well xx
Sunny hope you are ok? xx
So just to update you girls I got a bfp today, Im apprehensive of even typing it in case it dosent work out and also because I know how much you girls would be happy to have just 1 never mind getting pregnant again. I have to book in a scan for round the 17th September xxxx


----------



## BabyR (Aug 6, 2012)

Katiebells

Congrats on your BFP - send us all some baby dust 👶💫👶💫👶💫

BabyR


----------



## Ozzycat (Mar 18, 2013)

Katie thats AMAZING sooooooo pleased for u and u MDD, fingers crossed this is ur time xxxx
AFM ive pretty much fallen apart and can't stop crying.  For the last 5 days my boobs have got sorer and sorer till it was painful to come down the stairs. . I allowed myself some hope and today it just stopped.  Ive worked myself into convincing myself its not worked and im heartbroken
: (
Im soooo scared to test on sat, I just want it sooooo much and the pain that comes with a neg result,  it just hurts so much....
Sorry ladies,  this should be a happy day xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

katiebells xxxxxxxx WAHOOOOOO! xxx       so pleased keep us up to date. remind me, you went to lister + george for immunes??

ozzy - hang on in there lovely,        it's all the extra progesterone too at this early stage so hard to know what is real symptom, and sore boobs do come and go. it's so hard the 2ww especially after the you've been through it before. sending you hugs        i know what you mean, if i ever make it there again, DH will be looking at the stick xxx

mdd - congrats on being PUPO xxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Katebells -           CONGRATULATIONS!! Brilliant news. It must be v hard to relax and believe it but give yourself a mini celebration cos you deserve it!!   time passes quickly until scan. Great way to start the new thread xxxx

MDD -    couple dancing bananas for you being PUPO!!! Here's to a swift 2ww and a BFP at the end of it xxxxx

Ozz -      you are in the most torturous part and I really feel for you. Is there anything at all that can distract you at all? Xxxxx


----------



## kmj88 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi everyone, I wonder if I can join your thread as I think I'm going to be having an FET soon (ish) and don't really know much about it.

I have just (2 days ago) found out at my viability scan at 6w6d that I have a blighted ovum (sac with nothing visible in it). I have been told to carry on with the progesterone as my HCG levels are still high and they'll scan me again on Monday but they've pretty much said the pregnancy is over. Obviously I am completely devastated but don't want to give up hope of having another baby so I am thinking about my options.

I have a very low AMH and have never harvested more than 8 eggs and then we only ever get a couple fertilised. So this last cycle I had a 4AB blastocyst put back and a 4BB blast put in the freezer. I'm wondering whether we should do another fresh cycle or use the frozen blast that we have. I've heard that success with frozen embryos isn't as good as with fresh and that the thaw rate isn't 100% so as we only have one we run the risk of perhaps not even getting it transferred if it doesn't survive the thaw. However my partner thinks that as we have one good quality blast already why would we spend another £6k on a fresh cycle if we don't need to (i.e. if the frozen one worked)
Sorry I think I'm waffling now!

Also does anyone know how long you need to wait after a miscarriage before having an FET?

KJ x


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

knj88 - Welcome to the thread. I'm so sorry to hear of your situation   . When I MCd after my medicated FET in May, I had to wait 3 bleeds before getting started again, to let my body settle down. Only you can make the decision that's right for you, but I would give your frosty a chance, I've read that if they survive the thaw, they have as much chance as a fresh embryo of taking, it's the thaw rate that drags the success rate down.

Good luck with whatever you decide, and I hope you find this thread helpful and supportive  

Ozzycat - Hang in there honey   . The second half of the 2ww is the absolute hardest time of the whole thing if you ask me, you just want to know one way or the other! As others have said, even in pregnancy, symptoms come and go, and it doesn't necessarliy mean anything bad. Keeping everything crossed for when you decide to tes    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Forgot to say yesterday - The embryologist told us on the day after EC that we had 9 eggs fertilised, but apparantly when they went back to check another one had fertilised! So we in fact have 10 embies! Which means one more chance of a possibly snow baby   . So that was a nice little bonus for us. Not counting our chickens with regard to frosties, but any we get will obviously be fantastic  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ozzycat (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanku lovely ladies for the support this time it just seems harder and im more emotional then the other 2 times.. 
Im meant to test on sunday but its my best friends hen do that ive been planning for months and ill be even more gutted if its a bfn  and I could have joined in the activities. .. so im gonna test sat and if neg I plan to get very very drunk and then morn on sunday. 
This process is soooooo tough x

KM welcome,  im so sorry to hear ur news, well all be here to support you whatever you decide x    

One more snow baby MDD,  thats great,  but ur gonna have a while before you have to worry about that as this will be ur time  
Lots of lov xxxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

sunny - what did you think about kerry by the way? just deciding if to do another couple of treatments with her..

ozzy - saturday test sounds a good plan... xxx It is SO TOUGH! 

MDD - love it, another little embie xx

kmj88 - I hope that your scan surprises everyone and that you can see poles and heart beats on monday. if not, it seems to depend, mine were quite happy for me to to another FET very quickly after miscarriage, but I think 2-3 months break is a good idea, I was probably not ready. For me, they went with a FET as I had OHSS before and they did not want to risk it again.... they will probably advise you based on your circumstances to go fresh or frozen, but worth keeping in mind that FET is alot less stressful, less drugs so may be good going for a FET first depending on how you feel. I'm not so sure that the embie grading is the be-all and end-all anymore xxx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi yoga - I thought is was really good, less "involved" than the other lady but don't think that is a bad thing. If she were closer I'd go again xxxx


----------



## Ozzycat (Mar 18, 2013)

BFN again
Don't know what to do now 
What if im never a mummy? ??


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

ozzy - when's your otd? xxxxx         you WILL be a mummy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Ozzycat -     you will be a mummy you will. It is always darkest before the dawn xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Ozzycat I am so so sorry hun I was hoping you were wrong its so unfair xxx


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Yogabunny Sunny Baby R thank you for your kind words of support I am rooting for you that this is your time xxxxxx
So sorry Kmj for your loss. I have had experience of an fet where they did not survive the thaw and an fet where they did, to be honest I really dont know what you should do any decision is so so hard xxxxx


----------



## kmj88 (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's welcomes!

Well it's definitely all over now; no need for that scan on Monday to confirm! What an awful experience, glad I was at home for the worst part as I was in IKEA this morning!! At least I passed it naturally so no need for the d&c.
Strangely I feel better now and although feeling devastated I feel quite positive for the future. My body knows what to do and hopefully it'll get a chance to do it again before we run out of eggs completely!

Ozzycat - don't give up hope yet. Its a long and exhausting (especially emotionally) experience but I'm sure you will be a Mummy one day  

Xx


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi girls can I join in your thread just started spraying for FET on Thursday past?
Any tips for dos and donts for this treatment would be greatly appreciated 

Xxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

hi kmj88 - it's so terrible, i'm sorry you had to go through it. I felt so sad, but there is some comfort for both of us that it passed naturally. My cycle was back to normal straight away after natural m/c so hopefully same for you. And some comfort that body is able to do that bit  

Fi - i have a list that i copy and paste from people online who had FET success, see below.... but take with a pinch of salt as I think that some of it is just the right time, and some of these would make me too obsessed! I have never done the pineapple as there are conflicting reports. I did make a much bigger effort on my first FET which was a BFP.

List of DOs
- Remain calm & stress free, positive attitude. 
- Let my body recover from all the trauma from last failed ivf cycle for about 6 months.
- Eat walnuts/brazils at least during first 6-8 days of transfer.
- Start eating pineapple core before going for ET. I finished 3 pineapples in 5 days & then don't eat it at all.
- Start prenatal & folic acid at least 3 months before the transfer.
- Stay hydrated. Drink plenty of fluids,
- Have enough sleep
- Regular moderate exercise until 2 weeks before the transfer
- Eat lots of protein. 
- Eat lots of berries & fruits every day - anti-oxidants & fibre.
- Omega 3 supplements
- Take it easy / rest for first 6 days after transfer 
- keep warm feet and tummy - not hot
- wheatgrass
- acupuncture

List of Don'ts:

- No caffeine & alcohol
- No soy
- No hot baths & long showers
- No bending, twisting & weight lifting after ET
- No strong chemicals


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks yoga that's a great wee list!
What about pineapple juice or is it just fresh pineapple xx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

people say the core of the fresh pineapple..... i didn't do it as i found some people say it is good, others not... but it's in my list from someone who said it was something they did to get success!


----------



## kmj88 (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks yogabunny and thanks for that list; some good advice there.
I've use accupuncture for both of my successful cycles after someone suggested it to me after my failed cycle. x


----------



## Flipper2 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Can I join please as I am about to start a monitoring cycle this month and FET in October and I'm getting confused already with how it is going to work.  

I am so lucky to have 2.5yr boy/girl twins which i am forever thankful for and now feel it's time to see if a FET will ŵork with our snow baby (it has taken me 6months to persuade my husband to go for it) I'm 41 so time is not on my side.

Does anyone know when they do the transfer? I'm so confused as obviously for the monitoring you test for ovulation/surge so would the transfer happen at this time during the actual cycle? Really feel like I should know this but can't work it out? Argh!! It's so confusing..  

Thanks yoga bunny for that list-really helpful.


----------



## Jo85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello ladies,

I am currently on climaval tablets ready for my lining scan next tues, please could i join this thread?

My first fresh cycle ended in a missed miscarriage at 8 weeks (although didn't find out until 12 weeks scan - such a shock) and then my first FET with x2 blasts didn't work, i am hoping it's 3rd time lucky for me and i have 5 blasts still left to use xx


----------



## NatW (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,

I hope you don't mind me joining this thread? I'll be starting my first FET in November, but because I have had 3 failed cycles I've been advised to try steroids and heparin with this cycle. Does anyone have any experience of using either of these?

We also have 19 frozen embryos in total. We've been advised that it may be best to thaw all of them to get a good chance of getting some good blasts, with any extras then going back in the freezer. I want to give us the best opportunity, but I'm worried that we could potentially be left with no frosties...

I've just been through a pretty horrible round of ICSI which resulted in OHSS and therefore no transfer so I'm feeling more reluctant about doing another fresh cycle at this moment in time. I'm sure that will pass and I'll put myself through it all again if I have to!

Thanks in advance
x


----------



## kmj88 (Jul 1, 2013)

Flipper2, Jo85, NatW - welcome and good luck with your cycles!

I'm afraid I don't know much about FET yet as I am also new to it. 

Jo85 - I am sorry to hear about your m/c. I have just had one myself and know what a complete shock it is not to mention devastating! At least you have a great number of blasts in the freezer; I only have 1!!

Flipper - I am like you in that I have a 2 year old son who is a constant reminder of what can be made possible with these treatments. 

NatW - 19 frosties - wow! You are bound to have a good one or two in there! 

x


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi all, welcome to the newbies here! It seems to have gone a bit quiet again at the mo, hope everyone's doing ok, whatever stage you're at.

Well, I was devestated when I started spotting and cramping 2 days ago, was absolutely convinced it was all over. But the spotting seems to have all but disappeared (only there occasionally when I wipe, more brown/yellow cm than blood) Sorry tmi! The cramps have eased off a lot aswell.

So, feeling bold, Hubby and I decided we'd test this morning just to prepare ourselves for Sun which is OTD.....CBD says 'Pregnant 1-2'!!!! Very tentatively excited! But then I had a thought, there's no chance this could still be trigger is there? It's been 15 days if my calculations are right and I had 5000iu.

I   this is for real and we finally get our baby!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

OOOOOH MDD!!!! How exciting!!! I am pretty sure that trigger would be gone by now         test just gets stronger and stronger.  Must have felt amazing seeing those words.  Huge congratulations!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Sunny - Hope it's your turn next  

Hubby wants us to wait until OTD now, but I'm gonna have to buy some cheapies to tide me over until Sunday I think! Esp after last time, I'd find it really reassuring to see the lines getting darker. Gonna save my other digi til Sunday though. Just hope it's out true, long haul, every symptom under the sun, huge belly   !    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kmj88 (Jul 1, 2013)

MDD - that definitely sounds like a BFP to me! I had 10,000iu as my trigger and i got a genuine BFP on the Monday before my OTD on the Friday! Congratulations!!

AFM - just heard from the clinic that i have to wait for two natural cycles before doing my FET. Which means if the cycles come back as before I'll have to wait until January as my transfer date would be during the clinics 2 weeks Christmas closure - gutted  

KJx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi

Hope you don't mind me joining this thread- I will be doing a FET around November - I have an endo scratch scheduled for next month and will be transferring a 4AA and a 4BA

Have also sent of my sample for the hidden c test to rule everything out 
Good luck to everyone and congrats on the BFP xxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

congratulations mdd xxxx
embie is getting comfy for next 9 months


----------



## NatW (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi all, thanks for the welcome!

Congrats MDD! Lots of sticky vibes being sent your way!

KMJ88, I've also been told 2 natural cycles before FET. This should take me to November though. Good luck with yours.

AFM we've decided to defrost all of our embies with a view to getting some decent ones to blast. I'm also going to give the heparin and steroids a go 

Good luck everyone! x


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Morning all. Well it was an early start this morning, 5am on the dot (for the second morning in a row! Woke up as I had stomach ache (my actual stomach rather than tummy area, so it's not a worry). I think it's from gas to be honest   .

But I don't mind at all, as we've had our official   this morning!!    

Got a nice line on a Morrisons own test. But of course, the worry has started already - Did my other CBD and it came up '1-2' again, I was expecting 2-3. BUT I've read the conception indicator can be out for lots of women, and after all I'm only 4+2, so guess I'm still in the in betweeny stage. So trying not to worry, and relax (easier said than done!). Roll on early scan now! Have to wait until tomorrow to ring the clinic (typical!).

I hope this is really it!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi (Nov 2, 2008)

Delilah - woohoo whoop whoop yippee yahoo hooray, I am so pleased for you honey, that's made my day               
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

YIPADEEE MDD, so pleased for you. 
Enjoy every minute xxx


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Congratulations Delilah 
Xxx


----------



## Hopeful_Adele (Oct 29, 2012)

Can i join this thread for a bit? I had my FET three days ago and am abit nervous. This is my first FET. My last ivf ended in a pregnancy but i sadly miscarry at 8.4 wks, we never even get to see a heartbeat. However, last time i felt strong implantation cramps and spotting 2 days post transfer, i knew even before OTD that it would be positive, but this time i have not felt anything and i am kind of worried that the cycle has failed. Is every cycle different in terms of implantation signs?


----------



## Jessbrad (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Hope you don't mind me joining in, I am doing my first FET also, My last cycle was ICSI with egg share got 30 eggs 15 for me and 15 for ER, however I over stimmed so ET was cancelled- so here I am. Have just had my baseline scan which was all good, and started my proganova tablets today to thicken up my lining. My FET is end of month, anyone else having transfer then?
Congrats too MDD     
Hope everyone else is ok- sending you all lots of positive vibes       

xx


----------



## tatty84 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi ladies

I am currently waiting for my period to then begin my FET. If I'm having a 5 day blast transferred, on what day of my cycle would that be? I'm just trying to work out a rough time scale as I feel in limbo at the moment.

Also can I ask how your cycles were after egg collection, did they fall normally? I have had one bleed since ec and now eagerly awaiting the second so I can get going.

Any info greatly received, thank you and good luck ladies 

Xxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

welcome to tatty jess purplenick... lots of luck with your FETs.

Ladies I have to ask for some sanity check please. I've just done a test because my last period was very short, strange type of aches and then I've been feeling a bit weird....I hated myself for giving in but I grabbed the last stick from my IVF supplies and had only the smallest amount of wee to be able to test! It was a CB normal one, where you have to get a cross. There is the faintest sign of the line that makes the cross. 
Should I go and get another test? What shall I do?! 
My hopes are up, despite everything....


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh yoga huny why wouldnt your hopes be up, this is what it is all about, your going have to get another test the when is the big question.... I have only tested the once and that line was good enough for me until the scan I just didnt want it to change, I have everything crossed for you xxxx
Hello lovely newbies xx


----------



## kmj88 (Jul 1, 2013)

yogabunny - sounds like you need another test ready for morning pee!
I'm sure it's not normal to get a false positive so fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Yoga - How exciting! I   it's a true BFP, let us know when you do another test!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

did another one BFN, must be losing my eyesight in old age!!


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Yoga, are you due AF?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kmj88 (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh no, sorry to hear that Yoga  
KJ x


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

thanks ladies. 
MDD, no I am due next week. I am going   .


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi yoga bunny,

Nice to see a familiar face but not so ice too se you are still trying same as me.  Just to let you kow with. June fet after it was a confirmed bfn and I bled, weeks later I randomly tested on hpt and it was also positive, I went to epac convinced it was ectopic or something but no, nothing and blog hcg same day was 0. Very odd but was told it was probably just all the drugs!!!  I'm on second fet but bfn today at 11dpt (2 wee blasts as well...thought we would easily have twins!!).  I have to wait till wed to come off drugs then I think go again oct with a fresh cycle. Are u doing the same?? Xx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

hello mross     sorry to hear what you've been going through......  Our second FET was 2 and i thought same.   
I've had my follow up and they are very optimistic for us if we can get to fresh transfer (OHSS issues are scaring me). Original plan was October. We've asked if can take a longer break til january, as had a bit of a relationship blip, it all got a bit much to be honest. Getting on very well now as a couple, feeling happier than in a long time, but we'd like to have some time off to be us for a few months before diving in again. Consultant is getting back to us as she says NHS likes all treatment to be done within 1 year of referral..    waiting to hear .... In meantime I am having some abdominal massages in the very unlikely event that she can shift some scar tissue and unblock a tube.
Keep in touch we may be same time in the end x


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Yoga - So glad to hear you and hubby are getting on well again. It is so easy to let all the IF stuff get on top of us, I think we need to remember to have a life outside of it, and just enjoy being together again! Good luck for whenever you end up going for your next cycle, I will be thinking of you and   that it'll be the one!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you MDD       xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Means a lot xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi LADIES
Sorry for no up date  Had the Hidden C Serum test Hidden C came back negative but my other tests showed I had a bacterial infection so will now be on a course of antibiotics for 7 days! 
Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## tatty84 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi ladies

Can I join you officially and ask for some advice?

I went to have my baseline scan today to get started with my Fet and they found a cyst. I didn't have one when I started the treatment, has this happened to anyone else?

Feeling really low and like it is never going to happen at the moment and would appreciate some good news


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello All!!

Back from holiday and I think I am all caught up.

MDD - glad all is still going well with you, when is scan? Xxxxx

Yoga - sorry about the faulty wee stick, it is all so cruel and with having the massage your glimmer of natural hope would of course naturally return. Last birthday I poas cos I am a sucker for a rom com so of course id be preggers on my birthday. V pleased to hear you and other half are getting on well v v pleased. You are wise to wait another month or two to be completely in right place. A couple if our goes we have delayed a month just to make sure both mentally ready xxxxxx

Mros - sorry about the bfn   xxx

Katebells - how are you doing?? Xxxx

Tatty84 - I went straight from fresh cycle to FET with no break and at my first monitoring scan they found one (might even have been two) cysts which both had gone by my second scan a few days later. Probably best to ask them if they expect it to go? That way you know you can stop worrying about it. They really should explain everything they tell you so you don't spend time worrying about stuff you do t have to. They need to tell you if they think it will be an issue xxxxx

Hello to everyone else!

Afm - back from a brilliant holiday where I did EVERYTHING my DH is a bit of an action man and as I was not preggers I did (just about) everything he did. On train back to work now, muscles achey and bit tired but all worth it! Scratch booked in for end of month and then hopefully FET in Oct xxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi sunny - thank you  - your story about POAS on your birthday made me laugh, I so know that would be me too.        Glad you had a fab holiday and ready to get going. xxx

rome - even though serum's approach is controversial, i really feel like course of antibiotics did my body good... and great you have everything covered x

welcome tatty, there are lots of ladies who have had success on this thread, keep strong we will make it


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks yogabunny
I want to go into the next FET having covered as much as possible
Hope everyone is well.The weather is starting to turn!!!


XXX


----------



## Fairy Fi (Nov 2, 2008)

Yoga - glad you and DH are now getting on better, the IVF roller coaster can be a stressful and emotional ride. Definitely a good idea to leave your next treatment until you're both ready, enjoy being the two of you and here's hoping in the mean time you get a BFP the fun way     


Love and fairy dust to you all
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Sunny - Glad you had a great holiday, sounds like it's just what you needed! Yes all is going well (seemingly) so far! Been stressing the last couple of days that my symptoms are too mild   But nausea has kicked in a little again today so I'm taking it as a good sign. Scan is not until 1st Oct - still so far away!! Will be 7+4 by then  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

so pleased for you MDD   it is bonkers that feeling sick is such a relief for us!!    

FairyFi, hello lovely, hope you are enjoying being mummy of 2.    
I am definitely working on the fun way  

Rome - I know, big fluffy socks and ugg boots needed soon !! xx


----------



## Kayy (May 4, 2011)

Hi Ladies  

I hope you all don't mind me jumping in? 
I am dr at the moment with a hope to transfer the 1st week of November. Its my 1st Fet treatment and to honest I have no clue what I am in for. But maybe that's a good thing!?

I have 3 little frosties waiting.. the consultant said that they are day 6. Has anyone had any experience with fet and a six 6 embie? Soo confused :?

Its my DS 1st birthday on 11th so he definitely keeping me occupied but I am starting to get fidgety...

Good luck all


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello all,

Just a quick update to let you know we had our early scan last week at 7+3, and saw one teeny baby (more blob than baby at that point) with a strong heartbeat!! We are in love (and disbelief!). Have had booking appt and next scan is booked for 6th Nov, when I'll be 12+4!

Hope all you ladies are doing well wherever you are in or leading up to treatment.    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kayy (May 4, 2011)

Congratulations ModernDayDelilah!!


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

MDD     So pleased for you xxxx

hi Kay   by comparing notes, we've found that FET protocols are quite varied -  are you having a medicated one or natural? If natural they will time putting back the embies at around day 6 from your ovuulation. if medicated, you probably won't ovulate, so they just monitor you and when the lining is nice and thick, they will schedule your ET day, defrost the embie or embies and then get you in for an ET. Some people have to DR before starting estrogen (HRT type pills) and others just start with the estrogen.

I'm taking a break so not on here much, but sure someone will be able to answer if you have any more questions. lots of luck


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

MDD - brilliant news!!! A heart beat! What a milestone. So good to hear all is going well. Keep us up to date!! Xxxx

Hi Kay - I have heard lots of success stories with 6 day transfers, do you know if you are doing medicated or in medicated FET?

Hello Yoga, Katebells and Annie and anyone else still reading xxx


Afm -AF has arrive properly this evening so officially day one tomorrow. Calling Lister bright and early tomorrow and hopefully all go for this cycle. All frozen at day 1 so will have all the stress if the daily calls after they thaw. Eeek. Been having maya massage, Accupuncture and doing the yoga. Here we go....... Xxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi (Nov 2, 2008)

Delilah - so chuffed for you honey, that's amazing news, so happy    I love your profile picture x


Sunny - woohoo to starting tx again, I have everything crossed for you x


Hello everyone thinking of you all
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Kayy (May 4, 2011)

Yoga- Thank you for all that info. You certainly have much more of a clue then me. I found that whole sticking my head in the sand and hoping for the best, is kind of my thing. But maybe that not the best attitude and I should stop being such a wuss! I am undertaking a medicated fet with estrogen tablets. Is there much difference in the success rate of a medicated or non medicated cycle?

Sunny - Scary exciting but ohh the possibilities   Good luck on your tx xxxxx

AFM
Feel rubbish with AF on the way and nasel sprays. But on the bright side I have DS birthday cake to make. I was thinking with keeping it simple as it my first home baked cake in years, so not too much pressure  

Kayyxxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

kayy - well 2 FETs later I know too much!! I don;t know if anyone knows differences in success but natural can be a pain if you miss the ovulation or if it falls on the wrong day for the clinic (some don't like it as its harder for them to plan!). I love the idea of natural and think it would suit me, also love the fact that you can forget about treatment without having to take drugs. FET is quite a nice chilled process compared to a full cycle. Lots of luck with your cake and treatment. xxxxxx

hello sunny, so excited for you   

    hi fairy fi x


----------



## Fairy Fi (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey Yogabuuny - I'm still here and reading, waiting for your BFP    Hope you're well sweetie xx


Kayy - success rates depend on clinic but at mine, the statistics were basically the same. I've done both, natural hardly seems as if you're having treatment and is kind to your body but medicated is a lot easier tan a full cycle. Which one is better depends on clinic, whether you have a regular cycle, how many frosties you have. Fingers crossed for you Hun xx


Best wishes to you all
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

thinking of you sunny        must be thaw time soon? x


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Spooky!!! I was just thinking about you Yoga and was going to post here today!!! How are you? When is next cycle? Xxx

Thaw is Monday, 6 embies and they give 90% thaw rate so feeling positive. Transfer Wed or Fri. Last transfer was before Xmas last year so this feels like it has been a long time coming xxxxxx

Hello to any of you still reading xxxx


----------



## HopefulEmma (Dec 28, 2012)

Good evening ladies, 

I need advice/info...

I have thrush & my little embryo is due to be thawed out tomorrow in hope to have ET tomorrow afternoon, will this affect anything? I have spoken to the hospital they seem worried and want me to give them an update on how my thrush is tomorrow morning(before they thaw the embryo out).. Should I wait for another month just so I am 100% better or can everything still go to a pregnancy with a slight case of thrush. 

  

X


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Two strong lines on a stick this morning.... 
 
Miracles do happen 

natural bfp big big shock      We have to get past these early days I'm high risk of ectopic ....  

Sending some serious love to you girls who've supported me when no one else can 

I hope this is it and that you all get tHe miracle you deserve xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi (Nov 2, 2008)

Yogabunny - woohoo chicky, I am sooooooo excited for you, you've waited such a long time for this, you really deserve to be a mummy. Even more special that it's a natural bfp. Here's wishing you a happy and healthy pg. Happy happy happy for you, you must be on cloud nine. 
Take care
Fi xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Yoga - What amazing news! A natural BFP! I bet that's the best Christmas present you've ever gotten   . Wishing you a very happy and smooth pregnancy! xxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks ladies, I am in total shock, I was thinking it was probably the menopause! Long way to go for us, but i am going to enjoy it one step at a time... Sending baby dust to you all, I know what bitter sweet news it is to hear of BFPs. They told me no way anything could get through those tubes, so don't give up. x


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Yoga - OMG that is amazing!!!!!! Wow wow wow congratulations             Have you still been having the massage? Xxxx

True miracle I hope all goes well v v happy for you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

thanks lovely sunny, yes i don't know if that is what made the difference. i went about 3 weeks in a row and then about once a month, but have been too busy for the last 6 or 8 weeks, i have been rushing around quite stressed .... haven't told kerry yet, i don't want to jinx it. it's just me, DH, Fertility Friends and the receptionist at the doctors!!  xxxx sending some


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Amazing news yoga so thrilled for you you deserve your happy ever after after such a long road xxxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Thx katiebells hope ur good xxx


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow what pleasant news for the season....congrats Yogabunny you so deserve this, you have been a tower of strength and help for me so long ago when we started this journey. I am so excited and pleased for you. Well done honey and best wishes!!!

BTW hello ladies good luck to you too xx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Spoke too soon, faint test mid morning today, very low hcg (55) in blood tests and nothing seen on an ultrasound - have to go back for more blood tests in a week. 

If hcg has gone down, then it was a mc, if they have stayed the same or gone up ectopic.

They think mc.

At least that means the tubes could be open!

    Here we go again!


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Yoga -      I am so sorry, perhaps that was the first one through and now flood gates will be opened. Amazing news that tubes are open but hard to see the silver lining at this point xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ozzycat (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey everyone
Yogabunny ive just seen ur post, im so sorry it didn't work this time but such positive news that ur tubes are working and 2014 will be ur turn to be a mummy  
Hope everyone has a lovely,  festive xmas and a new year full of smelly nappies xx
For anyone else cycling again next year... save me a seat on the roller coaster xxxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

thanks sunny and ozzycat      
yes here's to a 2014 of baby bumps and smelly nappies for us all xxx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

HAPPY NEW YAER EVERYONE.

Here's hoping all our new year wishes come true xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## thewynards (Oct 23, 2012)

Just had a mc at 10.5 weeks at Christmas. We have one frostie so would love to join this thread. Thinking of having natural FET as we are not too hopeful it will survive the thaw.x


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Thewynards   lots of luck and hugs for your loss x

Hello all, wanted to check in on people. Sunny have you started again? X Aussie? X


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thewaynards - sorry for your loss and hope FET goes well, we have all been asleep
On this thread for a while!!! Xxxx

Yoga - good to hear from you! How are you? Are you cycling again? I am day two stimms today so on the way again. Last bfn hit me v v hard but as always picked myself up, dusted mysf off (ensured everal pregnancy announcements and births - as always!) and here I am again!!! Xxx

Anyone else still around? Xxx


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

hello ladies

I'm wondering if you can help. i had a ivf cycle in czech republic in jan and had a expanded grade 2 blasto transferred.i got a negative last sat  . I have 2 frosties waiting for me so need to make arrangements to go back.
first of all the consultant said have a bleed then do it on next cycle-when i queried why and said it was my lil boys bd next month so would be great to do it this cycle he then said i could do it this cycle afterall-i said i didnt want to risk anything and would do whatever was best for best chance but he said doing this cycle would not decrease my chances.
So now i'm confused and am wondering whether to try this cycle or next?i onlyhave 2 frosties-one of my dhs and one wiith donor sperm so i cant mess it up.anyne had sucess with going straight into a cycle?
thanks in advance
Sam x


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Sam, i don't have experience of exactly that, but my clinic don't seem to wait for a FET (unless you want to), other clinics have a standard policy of 3 bleeds before you do any more treatment.
My advice is to go for it if you are ready for it and feeling good.... if you think you and your body would benefit from a month not thinking about it all, or taking any drugs then wait. Would your little boy's birthday be a good distraction while you are doing it? There's quite a few ladies from this thread who've had success with FETs but not sure they will be checking very often anymore. x

Hi Sunny, lovely to hear from you. So sorry to hear about your BFN, it certainly does not get any easier does it.   I wish everyone could just stop breeding please until i have a bfp and a healthy baby! Glad to hear you are starting again  I'm not cycling, I am not sure what to do. I don't know what the clinic will say if I tell them about natural bfp and mc, will I no longer be eligible for nhs treatment? I also got a call from miscarriage clinic, as I had a early chemical/mc when I was 20 also, that makes 3, so I am now eligible to go and see someone about it. But they not sure they offer this nhs service to IVF patients   I'm waiting for AF (hoping she will not come) and will then call both clinics. At the moment I just want to be left alone for a while with no-one proding me around and no injections!!! We had a fab holiday in the caribean in January, which was needed xxxx


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi yogabunny-thanks for taking the time to get back to me. well i was only on a mild ivf version so on quite a low dose of drugs anyway so am hoping that will go in my favour too if i choose to start this cycle-for me mentally i'd like to get straight onto it-i dont want to be spending months/years on it as its not fair on my little boy and hubby.I feel ok phsyically and now ive stopped the progesterone feel happier emotionally.Thanks for replying.
i might post the same in the main thread to see if attracts some more attention.xxx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Yoga - I had not even thought about that!! Hopefully once you have been accepted to have ivf it does not matter? Hmmm tough one, how many more cycles are you entitled to? Holiday sounds lush! I def think we need one!! Xx

Good luck monkeybear xx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

sunny - i dont know? only one more cycle and has to be this year after that i am too old. yes do a holiday, was the best thing ever. x


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

hello all!
not sure anyone will look at this anymore but just in case I wanted to post today I had a FET in June and this morning I had my 12 weeks scan and all looked good!!  7th cycle, 5th ET and finally a BFP!!!!

Hope everyone is doing ok
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Sunny what wonderful news Im so happy for you you have had a very long journey xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi (Nov 2, 2008)

Sunny - ah bless, that's such fantastic news, always lovely to hear about BFPs 😃 hope you're well. 
Take care
Fi xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Sunny I'm sooo happy to read this! . Proof that you should never give up! Huge congratulations xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi (Nov 2, 2008)

Delilah - just saw your ticker, congratulations on little Indigo, how precious, hope you're enjoying mummyhood 
Fi xx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks all 

*MDD *- huge congratulations to you xxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Thankyou! Savouring every last moment, she was well worth it all  xxx


----------



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi all my name is Susan and have a beautiful little girl Emily who is 2 years old  from a fresh cycle. We have 2 frozen embryo s from that cycle and about to start a FET.

1st day of period yesterday and having baseline scan Monday. 

Any advise on what to expect and good foods drinks to have before and after would be great


----------

